# What the best bottle in your collection??



## lil digger (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey everyone I just wanna see what everyone's best bottle is ....dsnt matter the value just what you think is your best..I'll show mine tomorrow


----------



## epackage (Apr 10, 2012)

My 1850 Archdeacon Mineral Water...


----------



## lil digger (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice bottle epack !!


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Apr 11, 2012)

this is the most expensive, so i guess it's the best


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Apr 11, 2012)

not my favorite though....


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Apr 11, 2012)

this is the favorite...


----------



## epackage (Apr 11, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  buzzkutt033
> 
> this is the favorite...


 It's a beauty...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 11, 2012)

Ah, the impossible question to answer!
 I don't have a large collection like some people but I have oddities that to most collectors would find undesirable. Defects in making, common bottles in odd colors, commons but with great color, newer bottles but with labels,  bottles that I can't find ant specific history on, damaged bottles but with cool names, sentimental bottles from childhood but otherwise worthless etc..are but some
 I'm glad you mentioned not about value[][][]).


----------



## baltbottles (Apr 11, 2012)

Not sure if its my best but is one of my favorite to say the least.

 Chris


----------



## JustGlass (Apr 11, 2012)

This one although not made of glass is my favorite bottle in my collection. Warning my favorites are subject to change daily.


----------



## JustGlass (Apr 11, 2012)

This iron ponti F. Seitz porter which is not something I usually collect is probably my best money bottle which might go on the market sometime this year.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 11, 2012)

Just thought I'd throw this in. Going back a few years here's a post that does include value. Blast form the past if you will even though it's only 4 years.
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-189255/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm
 Have a look see.[][][]


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Apr 11, 2012)

we dug a topless F. Seitz ( backwards Z ) two weeks ago.....

 that fire water flask is killer....


----------



## bostaurus (Apr 11, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> Just thought I'd throw this in. Going back a few years here's a post that does include value. Blast form the past if you will even though it's only 4 years.
> https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-189255/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm
> Have a look see.[][][]


 That was some beautiful bottles though I am a bit partial to Lordbud's veterinary bottle []


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 11, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  JustGlass
> 
> This one although not made of glass is my favorite bottle in my collection. Warning my favorites are subject to change daily.


 
 Who Gary! That is a beauty, I'd not be at all unhappy to see more photos and further story on that one...

 I've got a mixed media favorite


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 11, 2012)

Value-wise, this is the best I own.






 But this is my favorite.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 11, 2012)

I hate this thing[]


----------



## lil digger (Apr 11, 2012)

rick i knew that bottle was gonna pop up eventually....love it


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 11, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  lil digger
> 
> rick i knew that bottle was gonna pop up eventually....love it


 []


----------



## epackage (Apr 12, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> I hate this thing[]


 Wheaton Repro?????[8D]


----------



## timeinabottle (Apr 12, 2012)

Did you see the size of that chicken!


----------



## timeinabottle (Apr 12, 2012)

My greenish/yellowish JF Cutter Extra Bourbon. Again, my picture skills suck!


----------



## Road Dog (Apr 12, 2012)

My best as far as bottle appeal goes. It has color , crudeness and a pontil.


----------



## Road Dog (Apr 12, 2012)

Better representation of color. It's the top one.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 12, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 yep pretty dam good job huh? []


----------



## westernbottles (Apr 12, 2012)

My W & B Shasta Soda


----------



## westernbottles (Apr 12, 2012)

Close Up


----------



## bottlekid76 (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow, that Shasta is a killer. Extremely rare. Very nice!

 ~Tim


----------



## lil digger (Apr 12, 2012)

Well here are mine...i couldnt choose out of the tree.
 1- W.siegfried with W.P on the back

 2- iron pontil J.marbacher easton pa


 3-P.sharkey mach chunk pa


----------



## epackage (Apr 12, 2012)

I can see why you had trouble choosing Aaron, nice stuff...Jim[]


----------



## RED Matthews (Apr 12, 2012)

Now that is again - a loaded question.  I have collected so long and so many that I couldn't possibly pick out a best favorite.  I have collected most of my glass objects to represent something that intrigues me about when, where, and how they were made.  Things like why they were made and how they did their jobs intrigues me but also so does the marks on the item that I depend on to tell me how they were made.

 I started with milks, then insulators, then just pieces of colored glass from early melted chunks.  From there I got into the case gins, because they were so needed to meet the demand, that the process of making them fast enough made development of better molding methods happen.  This same thing happened to soda bottles, whiskey flasks, and mineral water bottles.   When I got involved with making big molds for advertizing show pieces - like an Old Forrester whiskey bottle that is 25" tall and labeled with over size specially made labels, caps and then never filled with a product - they became interesting to the point that I have at least fourty or fifty of them for all kinds of product advertizing and only got to set in some liquor store's window to be justified - those iron molds were heavy castings to machine and carry around a mold shop.

 My oldest bottle was no doubt made before 100 AD and my best one is a hand blown demijohn, with an open blowpipe pontil on it.  It has been a lifetime hobby for me.  RED Matthews


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Apr 12, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  westernbottles
> 
> My W & B Shasta Soda


 That's one fine bottle.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Apr 12, 2012)

Here again is one of my favorites.


----------



## Oldmill (Apr 12, 2012)

I like that flask did you dig this up??


----------



## westernbottles (Apr 12, 2012)

WOW           I have never seen a Blue Townsends ....... Very , Very Nice


----------



## blobbottlebob (Apr 12, 2012)

I've shown this before, but I still love it.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Apr 12, 2012)

A whole bottle shot.


----------



## timeinabottle (Apr 13, 2012)

Some very very very nice bottles pictured here by everyone! I think RED nailed it, it's not the value, it's what they mean to you! I still love the first bottle I dug, an ED Pinaud, Paris bottle with those little roses on it. Still on the shelf even! Impressive stuff everyone....


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Apr 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  westernbottles
> 
> WOW           I have never seen a Blue Townsends ....... Very , Very Nice


 Thank you.  Had a guy contact me recently who had just bought one that is identical.  It was dug in the gold rush country.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cacarpetbagger
> 
> Here again is one of my favorites.


 
 Needed a bigger shot of that  beauty []


----------



## bottlekid76 (Apr 13, 2012)

That is one amazing bottle!

 ~Tim


----------



## bottlekid76 (Apr 13, 2012)

This is my favorite I own

 ~Tim


----------



## bottlekid76 (Apr 13, 2012)

The open pontiled base


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Apr 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  bottlekid76
> 
> The open pontiled base


 Great bottle and looks to be in fine condition.  I still hope to dig a bottle like that someday.


----------



## lil digger (Apr 13, 2012)

Awesome bottle !!


> ORIGINAL:  bottlekid76
> 
> This is my favorite I own
> 
> ~Tim


----------



## sandchip (Apr 13, 2012)

My best soda (really my only one).


----------



## sandchip (Apr 13, 2012)

*


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Apr 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  sandchip
> 
> *


 Great looking bottle in what looks like very good condition.  Do you know the rarity of this piece?


----------



## sandchip (Apr 14, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cacarpetbagger
> Great looking bottle in what looks like very good condition.  Do you know the rarity of this piece?


 
 The pictures ain't too hot but it's embossed "C. A. Ells & Son - Macon, Ga"  It came out of an attic in northern Alabama in the mid-70s.  I know of 3 others in dug condition, one of which was missing the top.  I chased the one I have for 25 years before finally getting a hold of it.  Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 14, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  buzzkutt033
> 
> this is the favorite...


 I LIKEE!!!


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 14, 2012)

Sorry, none of mine are worth showing.[]


----------



## bottlekid76 (Apr 14, 2012)

I love that bottle Jimbo!




> ORIGINAL:  sandchip
> 
> *


----------



## grizz44 (Apr 14, 2012)

This is one of my favs. Found in a logging camp in Oregon. It was the only bottle found that day and I hit it so hard with my digger that it should have broke.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 14, 2012)

OK, I picked one and hereâ€™s why. 
 Itâ€™s one of the few I have left that I dug as a kid.
 The site history of the family there dated from 1833-1930.
 I got permission from the Town after the historical and conservation people dug it (all town land now)
 The bottle I figure can be dated to within 4-6 months, I found the patents online.

 This is it people with Pat May 16 1899 w/label sample.





 Cool right?
 The one I dug states PAT APPD FOR on the base. The application date was April 20 1899 and granted May 16 1899. Give it a few months to deplete old stock and change the base part of the molds and maybe some other variables such as a pre order of molds and I think 6 months is a safe bet.
 Not bad for a 110 year old bottle.

 Hereâ€™s a later copycat General Chemical Company, I think 1916-20 to allow for the patent to expire. It's still BIM though.





 These are the patents.

BOTTLE

CAP

 My concern is that the 1-12 and arrow or embossment arenâ€™t shown on the patents.
 Oh well.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 14, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  bottlekid76
> 
> I love that bottle Jimbo!


 
 Double dittos on the Hartley's, brother!


----------



## sandchip (Apr 14, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  grizz44
> 
> This is one of my favs. Found in a logging camp in Oregon. It was the only bottle found that day and I hit it so hard with my digger that it should have broke.


 
 That Pepper is awesome in so many ways.  The moldmaker was truly on top of his game.  Beautiful bottle.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 14, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  CALDIGR2
> 
> Sorry, none of mine are worth showing.[]


 
 Aww, come on!!!


----------



## grizz44 (Apr 14, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: CALDIGR2
> 
> Sorry, none of mine are worth showing


 
 Yeah c'mon now. Everybody has a bottle that's special. One of my favorites is a little purple un-embossed patent medicine worth maybe .50 cents. My daughter found it when she was about 6 years old. Shes in her 20's now and to this day whenever bottles come up she says "Dad, do you remember when I found that purple bottle and you didn't find anything?" Thats what diggin is all about.

 Chuck


----------



## carobran (Apr 15, 2012)

.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 15, 2012)

OK, 'ya got me. It'll have to be the one on the right.


----------



## grizz44 (Apr 15, 2012)

Wow, I Like!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sodapops (Apr 15, 2012)

Justglass, that is a beautiful bottle. I love Indian bottles.[]


> ORIGINAL:  JustGlass
> 
> This one although not made of glass is my favorite bottle in my collection. Warning my favorites are subject to change daily.


----------



## sodapops (Apr 15, 2012)

Told ya I like Indian bottles, This is my favorite. Its not a old as you guys are showing but, I like em there pretty[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Apr 16, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  CALDIGR2
> 
> OK, 'ya got me. It'll have to be the one on the right.


 That one is not to shabby, did you dig it?  Also are you going to bottle camp this year?


----------



## westernbottles (Apr 16, 2012)

Whats not to like about a Green 1870s Cutter . Love it .....


----------



## sandchip (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm grrreen wit' envy.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Apr 19, 2012)

THE only iron pontil bottle I know of from here ,watertown bottling establishment n.y. I have seen a few examples of these on the bay before.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 19, 2012)

Nice, and cool name, too.


----------



## tigue710 (Apr 20, 2012)

mine would have to be this beauty... its quite priceless so I am told...


----------



## carobran (Apr 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: tigue710
> 
> mine would have to be this beauty... its quite priceless so I am told...


 You need to get that to an auction house NOW.It would be just plain cruel to deprive other collectors of an opportunity at that one of a kind gem!







 []


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  tigue710
> 
> mine would have to be this beauty... its quite priceless so I am told...


 It is because we left em inna holes........[8D][8D]


----------



## tigue710 (Apr 20, 2012)

I actually had to steal a pic online to get one!


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Apr 21, 2012)

This flask, my Dad gave it to me.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Apr 21, 2012)

2


----------



## Plumbata (Apr 21, 2012)

Monetarily, probably the Cannabis bottle:






 My favorite local is probably this bottle, because the embossing so so friggin awesome:


----------



## epackage (Apr 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> 
> Monetarily, probably the Cannabis bottle:
> 
> ...


 Was the jar full yesterday Plumb...[]

 That dentist bottle is killer...


----------



## Penn Digger (Apr 22, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Bottles r LEET
> 
> 2


 

 Nice flask Ryan. 

 PD


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Apr 24, 2012)

I believe Billy Ray Cyrus's great grandmother posed for this one, oldest recorded mullet known.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 28, 2012)

This thread ought to keep on keeping on.  I know there's more out there to be shared.  Here's my best straight side Coke.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 28, 2012)

Other side.


----------



## stephengray (May 1, 2012)

Hm... which one do I pick?  I do not have old bottles such as you collectors have back east so I will go with a newer bottle.  Weimer's drug bottle from South McAlester, Indian Territory.  Only 2 known...so far. I was born and raised in McAlester and was very happy that I was able to get this bottle.


----------



## epackage (May 1, 2012)

Between your write=up and the embossing only one thing comes to mind Stephen, great bottle....Jim


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZt5Q-u4crc


----------



## bottle_head9 (May 1, 2012)

My favorite bottle would have to be this little Stoddard ink.I sold this bottle about 15 years ago.It was part of a collection my parents had left me when they passed.I sold most of the bottles they gave me due to alcohol/drugs etc.About one year after I got sober, this bottle came up on Ebay.Needless to say, I had to have it back.I ended up paying a little over a hundred to get it back.It`s one of only a handful of fifty or so my parents left me that I still have.Not my most valuable money wise, but definately my most precious bottle.[]


----------



## epackage (May 1, 2012)

Good for you Tom, a story of redemption is always great to hear, I just recently stopped drinking about 10-11 weeks ago...  Continued success and thanks for sharing...Jim


----------



## bottle_head9 (May 1, 2012)

Thanks Jim, keep up the good work.[]


----------



## sandchip (May 2, 2012)

That's great to hear and continued success for both of you, Tom and Jim.  Beautiful little ink.

 Great druggist, Stephen.  It's eat up with cool embossing!


----------



## bottle_head9 (May 3, 2012)

Thanks Jimbo..[]


> ORIGINAL:  sandchip
> 
> That's great to hear and continued success for both of you, Tom and Jim.  Beautiful little ink.
> 
> Great druggist, Stephen.  It's eat up with cool embossing!


----------



## Jim (May 17, 2012)

Here's mine, for those who haven't seen it. Soult & Zerbe Lewistown, PA iron pontil soda, c. 1855-1860. While it is very rare, it's not my rarest Lewistown bottle, but it's my favorite.  ~Jim


----------



## Sir.Bottles (May 20, 2012)

Here is mine 2 of em are my beloved[], They are not most valuable but my most beloved.[]
 The citrate is Ex John "Digger" Odell collection. Hinged Mold seams on bottom.
 The case gin:
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/8-inches-Sealed-case-gin/m-518225/tm.htm


----------



## Road Dog (May 21, 2012)

Wow! That Citrate Rules!


----------



## Stardust (May 23, 2012)

> That's great to hear and continued success for both of you, Tom and Jim.


 
 Keep up the good work guys...I'm proud of you. []


----------



## coreya (May 23, 2012)

thought I had already responded to this post but guess not! Here is one of my favorites but certainly not the only one!![][].











 one set of shelves out of several!!


----------



## sandchip (May 23, 2012)

My best mineral waters.  Like picking your favorite young'un.


----------



## bottlekid76 (May 23, 2012)

Wow, beautiful examples Jimbo!




> ORIGINAL:  sandchip
> 
> My best mineral waters.  Like picking your favorite young'un.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 23, 2012)

*


----------



## bottlekid76 (May 23, 2012)

It would look much better in puce Rick

 ~Tim


----------



## jimzilla (May 24, 2012)

Okay so this ones' not a beauty.. but like other people, it's currently my favorite.  It appears as a double mold, attached lip/top, bottom is _very_ uneven its' got 4-5 bubbles, thick walls.  I guess like Beauty and the Beast, the Beast has more charm and personality


----------



## jimzilla (May 24, 2012)

This is the bottom of my "Beast"  It reads C.S. & Co. Lo.  Can't make out the numbers cause of the darn bubble.  I'm assuming this had a large cork cause there's no screw top.  Any ideas what it is/was?


----------



## epackage (May 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  jimzilla
> 
> This is the bottom of my "Beast"  It reads C.S. & Co. Lo.  Can't make out the numbers cause of the darn bubble.  I'm assuming this had a large cork cause there's no screw top.  Any ideas what it is/was?


 Food packing jar, pickles, tomatoes, etc....


----------



## ncbred (May 25, 2012)

Probably not the most valuable but its the oldest/cleanest flaw free bottle I have.


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 25, 2012)

That sure is a beauty, wish I had one.  People don't realize how rare NC blobs are.  There are many cities with more blobs and hutches than NC has total.


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 25, 2012)

These are my top two.  Green scroll flask and Casper's Whiskey.


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 25, 2012)

Why did it flip my picture?


----------



## LC (May 25, 2012)

Nice bottles Jordan . I do not have a green flask , but I do have two variations of the Casper's whiskey . Here is your picture flipped .


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 25, 2012)

Thanks Louis.  How did you flip it?


----------



## LC (May 25, 2012)

I saved it to my documents and then ran it through my photo program on my computer .


----------



## Penn Digger (May 26, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  L C
> 
> Nice bottles Jordan . I do not have a green flask , but I do have two variations of the Casper's whiskey . Here is your picture flipped .


 
 Very nice bottles.

 PD


----------



## stemp143 (Jun 6, 2012)

this one is my favorite it's a shurtleff blood and dyspepsia bitter bottle


----------



## epackage (Jun 6, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  stemp143
> 
> this one is my favorite it's a shurtleff blood and dyspepsia bitter bottle


 "Embed picture in post" at the bottom of the page.....just check the box to the left and we can all see your nice bottle...Jim[]


----------



## stemp143 (Jun 6, 2012)

is this better first time doing things like this i wish i could sell this one today


----------



## epackage (Jun 6, 2012)

Fantastic...


----------



## owenpants (Jul 28, 2012)

Sorry, Had to edit this post untill I work out how to add photos......


----------



## botlenut (Jul 28, 2012)

The best bottle in my collection,  has probabely got to be this Citron Half Pint Hanbury Smith Mineral Water in the center of this line up. I showed it with some of my other Hanbury Smiths. I've never seen another in this color. Its got an orange swirl around the shoulder too..size=3][/size]


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jul 28, 2012)

These are my favorites that I have []

 ~Tim


----------



## chipper (Jul 31, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet! I want one (or two).


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Aug 12, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  bottlekid76
> 
> These are my favorites that I have []
> 
> ~Tim


 Fantastic bottles.


----------

